# red or purple in Low Light?



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

In the tank scape below, I want to plant something red or purple in the far right and left unplanted areas (where there is no ET now). this tank has a 24" 130watt fixture above a 36" long 40 breeder tank, so the far ends get a lot less light than the center - strange I know - but I like it this way.
I'm putting some anubias nana petite along the center horizontal cholla surface, so I have that nice green grass, dark green anubius to florescent green ET, now I want to see if I can get a red/purple/yellow shift plants without having to place them in the center for the most light, or buy a bigger fixture.
structure does not matter, it can be anything from a large sword, to bushy stems, what ever will feature some red shift or leaf striations while getting closer to 1-2wpg of light at a 45° angle.

Cryptocoryne wendtii 'bronze' or 'red' seems to be the best candidates.
There is also some sort of Lily pad leaf plant that grows well in low light,
but I can't find the scientific name for the version that grows submerged.
tiger lotus is supposed to stay bronze in low light - what's the name for it?


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

To my knowledge, Dwarf Red Lily grows ok in low light. I have some and it grows, just not fast.


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Red Tiger Lotus? It would be a pretty addition.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

i finally got the names i was looking for;
Nymphaea Zenkeri Red
Nymphaea Rubra
Barclaya Red
my guess is Walmart bulbs are the Rubra,
while the Zenkeri bulbs will display best in
lower light of the three. Barclaya may remain 
green in a low light tank, so that's a jump ball.
I'll probably get a Zenkeri from AQMagic
and take it for a test drive in this tank.


----------

